# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتقالی گرفتن از دانشگاه آزاد چجوریه؟ سخته؟

## mhsn.1177mj

چجوریه انتقالی گرفتن از دانشگاه ازاد؟ سخته؟ به فرزندان ایثارگران انتقالی به شهر خودشون راحت میدن؟

----------


## After4Ever

> چجوریه انتقالی گرفتن از دانشگاه ازاد؟ سخته؟ به فرزندان ایثارگران انتقالی به شهر خودشون راحت میدن؟




شهرش بستگی داره خب
تهران سخته

----------


## rezagmi

> چجوریه انتقالی گرفتن از دانشگاه ازاد؟ سخته؟ به فرزندان ایثارگران انتقالی به شهر خودشون راحت میدن؟


تا از کجا به کجا انتقال بخوای :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

برای دخترا گذراند یک ترم و گرفتن معدل بالای 14 و شهر مقصد یا همسرش اونجا باشه یا تراز دانشگاهش ب اونجا بخوره

----------


## nalisa

من خودم چن سال پیش انتقالی گرفتم البته خیلی سخت.انتقال به دانشگاه مرکز استان خیلی سخته من خواستم اهواز انتقالی بگیرم ندادن گفتن باید شرایطشو داشته باشم شرایطشم یکیش متاهل بودن بود یکی داری بیماری خاص بودن وبقیه رو یادم نیس.
ولی راحت مهمان گرفتم البته نه به اهواز که عمرا میدادن به یکی از شهرهای کوچیک خوزستان

----------


## nalisa

واس مهمان هم نامه فرستادن گفتن ک باید دانشگاه مقصد قبول کنه اگه نکرد ک هیچ دیگه.

خلاصه کلام اینه که انتقال تا شرایطشو نداشته باشی اصلا انتقالی بت نمیدن.فقط انتقالی اونم اگه دانشگاه مقصد قبول کنه

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> من خودم چن سال پیش انتقالی گرفتم البته خیلی سخت.انتقال به دانشگاه مرکز استان خیلی سخته من خواستم اهواز انتقالی بگیرم ندادن گفتن باید شرایطشو داشته باشم شرایطشم یکیش متاهل بودن بود یکی داری بیماری خاص بودن وبقیه رو یادم نیس.
> ولی راحت مهمان گرفتم البته نه به اهواز که عمرا میدادن به یکی از شهرهای کوچیک خوزستان


انتقالی و مهمانی چقد هزینه داره؟؟؟

----------


## Prison Break

بستگی به رشته و شهری که میخوای بری داره. یکم شرایط داره ولی اصل ماجرا رشته ات هس

----------


## Coyote

رشته مهندسی برق از شیراز به تهران یا نجف آباد چطور خواهد بود؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> بستگی به رشته و شهری که میخوای بری داره. یکم شرایط داره ولی اصل ماجرا رشته ات هس


مثلا پرستاری از بابل یا سمنان به علی آباد کتول..شاید با یکمم پارتی بازی که انتقالی بدن

----------

